# Losing Weight- Bike + Self (a firsthand account)



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I was bitten by the weigh weenie bug about 2 yrs ago. I've got my bike under 13lbs (including computer, sans water bottles). Problem has always been me. I fluctuate between 176 and 163lbs - the lower end is achieved during the summer.
This January the faculty at the HS I teach in decided to do a biggest loser contest. My 
2nd child was on the way and I had let my weight get up to 179. I decided to see if this would work. OH BOY! 
The contest ended June 1. Given that I was nowhere near as fat as some of the others, I did a little water drinking coupled w/ salty foods and got my weight up to 188.5- impressed? I didnt even kill myself w/ all that water!
I came in 3rd. I weighed in on June 1st at 156.25, a full 32.25lbs less of me! I just weighed myself this week-- 153. I need to stop when if I get under 150. I havent been this light since high school (I'm 37 now) and the change, coupled w/ a sub 13lb bike are astounding.
Hills are a freaking joke. We have some tough ones and it may take some effort, they just arent the chore they were-- these sub-50mph descents are a drawback, but that's ok. On my commute to work, which has over 1200 vertical feet in 15mi, I would average 15mph and as the spring rolled around it would sometimes work up to 17mph. This year I was bombing it at 18.3, 18.7, even 18.9 a couple of times. I'm pushing bigger gears- it may be time to switch from a 50/34 to a 50/36.
So, when they tell you to lose the weight off your body instead of the bike-- dont listen-- do both! It's so much more rewarding.
BTW- one of the best things you can do is stop reading those Bicycling magazine articles about post-ride meals. If you need to lose weight, dont pig out, control your portions and eat healthy. I'm never going back!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

The only problem now is you left yourself very few excuses. You can only use the mechanical problem so many times!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Juanmoretime said:


> The only problem now is you left yourself very few excuses. You can only use the mechanical problem so many times!



Juan,
You know as well as I do, those sub 13lb bikes are always breaking down. I dont know why anyone would want one!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Congrats Mdeth1313! Especially since it appears your power is there as well.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Juanmoretime said:


> The only problem now is you left yourself very few excuses. You can only use the mechanical problem so many times!


Cramps.... I got Cramps!!!!!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

sevencycle said:


> Cramps.... I got Cramps!!!!!



what kind of cramps?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Mdeth1313 said:


> what kind of cramps?


Vintage Cramps, like back when they done *The Human Fly*, *Like a Bad Girl Should*, and *It Thing Hard-On*. Lux Interior is a god, and Poison Ivy always rocked/rocks my loins.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

So I just saw Dave Zabriskie's stats as he's warming up for the prologue TT. He's 6'0" and 148lbs. Wow.

Congrats on the weight loss.


----------

